# Domenica nera per Rai 1: disastro Parodi e flop Fazio



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ieri, *domenica 15 ottobre 2017*, è stata una giornata tremenda per *Rai 1 *dal punto di vista degli *ascolti*. La nuova *Domenica In* di *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi*, in sostituzione de L'Arena di Massimo Giletti passato a La7 è stato un *flop *sotto tutti i punti di vista e, dopo la bocciatura dell'ex direttore Rai Fabrizio Del Noce e le tante critiche sui social nei confronti della trasmissione, neanche il verdetto auditel è stato positivo: solo *1.706.000 telespettatori* ed il *12.31% di share*. 

Nulla a che vedere con gli ascolti fatti da Massimo Giletti nella sua Arena, in onda fino allo scorso anno nel primo pomeriggio, la cui prima puntata della stagione 2016/17 aveva totalizzato i seguenti dati: 3.071.000 – 18.76% (dalle 14:01 alle 14:55) / 2.763.000 – 19.13% (dalle 14:59 alle 15.56) / 1.875.000 – 14.25% (dalle 16:01 alle 16:58). Anche Pippo Baudo, nell'edizione passata di Domenica In condotta in coppia con Chiara Francini e che andava in onda dopo il programma di Giletti, è riuscito a fare meglio delle sorelle Parodi nella puntata d'esordio (1.907.000 spettatori e 14.1% di share). Domenica In è stato letteralmente surclassato dalla concorrenza di Domenica Live, in onda su Canale 5, e condotto da Barbara D'Urso. 

*Ascolti negativi* pure per *Fabio Fazio* ed il suo *Che Tempo Che Fa*, dopo il flop dello spin-off Che Fuori Tempo Che Fa lunedì scorso in seconda serata. Nonostante le interviste allo scrittore Andrea Camilleri ed ai genitori di Giulio Regeni, il talk di Rai 1 non è andato oltre il *14% di share* ed è stato battuto dalla fiction con protagonista Gianni Morandi, L'Isola di Pietro, su Canale 5. 

E' stato il secondo giorno di fila in cui la prima rete ha floppato in prima serata. Infatti, il giorno prima sabato 14 ottobre, Celebration condotto da Serena Rossi e Neri Marcorè non è andato oltre l'11,7% di share (topic qui Batosta Rai 1: flop Celebration umiliato da Tu si que vales).


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri, *domenica 15 ottobre 2017*, è stata una giornata tremenda per *Rai 1 *dal punto di vista degli *ascolti*. La nuova *Domenica In* di *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi*, in sostituzione de L'Arena di Massimo Giletti passato a La7 è stato un *flop *sotto tutti i punti di vista e, dopo la bocciatura dell'ex direttore Rai Fabrizio Del Noce e le tante critiche sui social nei confronti della trasmissione, neanche il verdetto auditel è stato positivo: solo *1.706.000 telespettatori* ed il *12.31% di share*.
> 
> Nulla a che vedere con gli ascolti fatti da Massimo Giletti nella sua Arena, in onda fino allo scorso anno nel primo pomeriggio, la cui prima puntata della stagione 2016/17 aveva totalizzato i seguenti dati: 3.071.000 – 18.76% (dalle 14:01 alle 14:55) / 2.763.000 – 19.13% (dalle 14:59 alle 15.56) / 1.875.000 – 14.25% (dalle 16:01 alle 16:58). Anche Pippo Baudo, nell'edizione passata di Domenica In condotta in coppia con Chiara Francini e che andava in onda dopo il programma di Giletti, è riuscito a fare meglio delle sorelle Parodi nella puntata d'esordio (1.907.000 spettatori e 14.1% di share). Domenica In è stato letteralmente surclassato dalla concorrenza di Domenica Live, in onda su Canale 5, e condotto da Barbara D'Urso.
> 
> *Ascolti negativi* pure per *Fabio Fazio* ed il suo *Che Tempo Che Fa*, dopo il flop dello spin-off Che Fuori Tempo Che Fa lunedì scorso in seconda serata. Nonostante le interviste allo scrittore Andrea Camilleri ed ai genitori di Giulio Regeni, il talk di Rai 1 non è andato oltre il *14% di share* ed è stato battuto dalla fiction con protagonista Gianni Morandi, L'Isola di Pietro, su Canale 5.



Ma lavori all Auditel


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Il programma di Fazio che passa dall'intervistare i genitori di Regeni all'essere uno squallido talk show con quella gallina della Litizzetto è la cosa più trash mai vista nella tv italiana


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma lavori all Auditel


La notizia ha fatto il giro dei media e quindi l'ho messa 



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il programma di Fazio che passa dall'intervistare i genitori di Regeni all'essere uno squallido talk show con quella gallina della Litizzetto è la cosa più trash mai vista nella tv italiana


Sì nulla di che, ieri Fazio flop di ascolti sicuramente per il derby. E peggio ancora è Domenica In, cioè, ok che il trash va forte, ma la gente può mai essere incollata in massa a vedere Benedetta Parodi che fa la torta??? Già è tanto il 12%. Che poi solo una rete in malafede toglie un programma che fa il 20% come L'Arena. E' come se domani la Mediaset togliesse la De Filippi (che io non apprezzo, ma i risultati in ascolti li fa, ahinoi).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2017)

Perchè le due Parodi non danno un lavoro anche al maritino Caressa?

Così gli abbonati di Sky se ne liberano


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2017)

La Parodina sta bene a Bake Off secondo me, non linciatemi ma a me piace.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Parodina sta bene a Bake Off secondo me, non linciatemi ma a me piace.


Invece ho notato la curva auditel e la tua amata Benedetta è il punto debole di questa Domenica in. Quando è partita la parte della cucina la curva è sprofondata  .






Guardate la differenza, una roba vergognosa. Domenica pomeriggio di Rai 1 ai minimi termini. E con Giletti le parti erano invertite.


----------



## sacchino (17 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La notizia ha fatto il giro dei media e quindi l'ho messa
> 
> 
> Sì nulla di che, ieri Fazio flop di ascolti sicuramente per il derby. E peggio ancora è Domenica In, cioè, ok che il trash va forte, ma la gente può mai essere incollata in massa a vedere Benedetta Parodi che fa la torta??? Già è tanto il 12%. Che poi solo una rete in malafede toglie un programma che fa il 20% come L'Arena. E' come se domani la Mediaset togliesse la De Filippi (che io non apprezzo, ma i risultati in ascolti li fa, ahinoi).



Fa parte dell'accordo Renzi-Berlusconi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cos'è sta Isola di Pietro? N'altra schifezza stile il segreto?


----------

